# Valve Software: "DirectX 12-Optimierung sinnlos, Multiplattform-API Vulkan besser für Entwickler"



## MichaelBonke (23. September 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Valve Software: "DirectX 12-Optimierung sinnlos, Multiplattform-API Vulkan besser für Entwickler" * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Valve Software: "DirectX 12-Optimierung sinnlos, Multiplattform-API Vulkan besser für Entwickler"


----------



## Odin333 (23. September 2015)

> Eine Überraschung stellt Valves Haltung insbesondere zu DirectX 12 nicht dar. Schließlich orientiert man sich dort schon seit einiger Zeit verstärkt in Richtung Linux



Diese Haltung sollte alleine deswegen keine Überraschung sein, weil einem der gesunde Menschenverstand sagt, dass jegliche Investition in DX12 rausgeschmissenes Geld ist. 
Vulkan wird weitestgehend das selbe können und Multiplattform sein. Warum sollte ich ein Spiel für DX12 (Windows) optimieren, wenn ich mit Vuklan neben Windows auch OSX, Linux, PS4, Android und über Umwege iOS erreiche?



> Einzig bekannte Grafikengine, die Vulkan nativ unterstützt, ist bislang Valves hauseigene Source 2.


Das Glaube ich nicht. Die Vulkan-Spezifikationen sind noch nicht fertig, die Dota 2-Demo ist genau das - eine Techdemo.
Es gibt ausserdem schon mehrere Demos wie z.B. Gnome Horde oder die Bibliothek sie sicher nicht mit der Source 2 entstanden sind.


----------



## doomkeeper (23. September 2015)

Source 2 ist nicht die einzige Engine. Frostbite, Unity und UE sind ebenfalls offzielle Supporter.

Außerdem ist die Übersetzung "sinnlos" etwas zu hart wie ich finde. Im originalen heißt es "Not much Reason" und das kann man nicht mit "sinnlos" übersetzen.

In diesem Zusammenhang ist seine Aussage nämlich vollkommen richtig. Vulkan ist nix anderes wie DirectX nur kostenlos, platformunabhängig und wird ebenso alle technischen Features bieten. Eine bessere Alternative, aber deshalb ist eine DirectX12 Entwicklung nicht automatisch "sinnlos" wie man es hier übersetzt hat.

Außerdem wundert mich diese Aussage nicht wirklich weil Valve nicht ohne Grund bei DirectX 9.0c hängen geblieben ist und der Mehrwert neurerer Versionen sich im Rahmen hält. Wer sich einen besseren PC Markt wünscht, sollte Vulkan im Auge behalten und zusehen dass Microsofts API-Monopol einen Rückschlag erleidet.


----------



## BiJay (23. September 2015)

Da Vulkan noch nicht final ist, weiß man noch gar nicht konkret wieviel damit möglich ist. Wenn natürlich Vulkan gleich oder sogar besser performant ist wie DirectX 12, dann macht es natürlich Sinn eher darauf zu setzen. Da sei natürlich auch vorausgesetzt, dass die Implementierung nicht sehr viel schwerer ist. Da spielen doch ein paar mehr Faktoren eine Rolle als nur der Multiplattform-Aspekt, der bei manchen Entwicklern vielleicht auch gar nicht so wichtig ist. Man muss einfach sehen, wie sich das alles entwickelt. Es ist noch zu früh, um konkrete Aussagen zu machen.


----------



## Bonkic (23. September 2015)

ich bin jetzt kein api-spezialist: aber war das bei open gl großartig anders?
diese schnittstelle hat zumindest im (pc-) gaming-bereich letztendlich auch kaum jemand genutzt, egal ob das jetzt sinnvoll gewesen wäre oder nicht. 
so ziemlich die einzige erwähnenswerte ausnahme war wohl id.


----------



## HowdyM (23. September 2015)

Wenn also der Apfelanbauer und Vertreiber und Apfelsafthersteller über Birnen spottet, nur weil tausende andere lieber Birnen haben und Birnensaft trinken, ist das richtig bzw wichtig? Birnensaft ist also sinnlos? 
Solange diese Aussagen nicht von unabhängigen Spieleherstellern getroffen werden, sollte man immer vorsichtig sein, auf einen direkten Konkurenten zu hören...


----------



## Orzhov (23. September 2015)

Bin zu naiv wenn ich einen einheitlichen Branchanstandard für sinnvoll halte?


----------



## BxBender (23. September 2015)

Ja, manchmal werden Aussagen falsch ins Deutsche übersetzt und dann kommt der große Shitstorm. Schade.

"Es gibt keine triftigen Gründe", kommt der eigentlichen Bedeutung wohl um einiges näher.

Das mit "sinnlos" gleichzusetzen, verzerrt die Aussage und weist in die falsche Richtung.
Aber dann lohnt es sich nicht darüber eine News zu verfassen.... ;-P


----------



## kamelle (23. September 2015)

Das erreichen eines Standards ist wohl so ziemlich das schwerste Unterfangen in allen technischen Industrien.
Wenn sie mal das sind... Jupp, dann taugt das meist auch...


----------



## doomkeeper (23. September 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich bin jetzt kein api-spezialist: aber war das bei open gl großartig anders?
> diese schnittstelle hat zumindest im (pc-) gaming-bereich letztendlich auch kaum jemand genutzt, egal ob das jetzt sinnvoll gewesen wäre oder nicht.
> so ziemlich die einzige erwähnenswerte ausnahme war wohl id.



Und sämtliche id Spiele haben sich butterweich steuern lassen und das Spielgefühl war (zumindest in meinen Augen) immer viel angenehmer.
So ein Spielgefühl hatte ich früher lediglich noch mit 3DFX erlebt.

Vulkan ist aber nicht einfach nur ein besseres OpenGL. Da steckt auch sehr viel von Mantle drin z.b.
Auch können Hersteller diese API modifizieren und an das eigene Spiel anpassen da sie Open Source ist.



Orzhov schrieb:


> Bin zu naiv wenn ich einen einheitlichen Branchanstandard für sinnvoll halte?



Überhaupt nicht naiv sowas zu denken. DirectX kann aber die Antwort nicht sein weil sie diesen Branchenstandard stark ausnutzen in dem sie es an Windows koppeln.
Deswegen ist Vulkan die bessere Alternative weil sie platformunabhängig ist


----------



## TheDuffman (23. September 2015)

Von den drei Plattformen für AAA-Spiele (PC, PS4 und XBO), ist bzw. wird DX12 auf zweien sein, Vulkan auf einer.

Komische Logik von Valve.


----------



## l0l (23. September 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Und sämtliche id Spiele haben sich butterweich steuern lassen und das Spielgefühl war (zumindest in meinen Augen) immer viel angenehmer.
> So ein Spielgefühl hatte ich früher lediglich noch mit 3DFX erlebt.



Du meinst sicherlich in Zeiten vor Rage. Ich hab selten ein so schwammiges Spiel erleben müssen wie Rage. Der FPS-Lock weit unter Refresh eines ordentlichen Monitors hat da auch nicht "geholfen"..


----------



## Valor23 (23. September 2015)

Jahrelang wird gemeckert dass MS seine API nicht gescheit weiter entwickelt, 
jetzt haben sie es getan und keinem ist es Recht?
Komische Logik.

Ich für meinen Teil bin sau dankbar für DX12, meine R7870 ist teilweise über 30% schneller jetzt, Grafikkarten Kauf
um min 1 Jahr nach hinten verschoben.
Da warte ich entspannt ob da irgendwann mal ein Vulkan ausbricht


----------



## Odin333 (23. September 2015)

TheDuffman schrieb:


> Von den drei Plattformen für AAA-Spiele (PC, PS4 und XBO), ist bzw. wird DX12 auf zweien sein, Vulkan auf einer.


Falsch! Vulkan wird auch auf zweien sein. PC und PS4 und über umwege sogar für die XBox.

Das Mobile-Gaming scheinst du auch vollkommen ausser Acht zu lassen - AAA-Spiele sind nicht mehr DIE Goldmine wie sie das vielleicht mal waren.


----------



## Buttonsmasher (23. September 2015)

Das Windows 7 kein Dx 12 unterstützt ist mal wieder klar, du wirst gezwungen ein gutes Betriebsystem zu wechseln weil die Geld wollen von dir für Win 10. Kaufe es erst wenns sau Billig im Key store gibt.


----------



## Bonkic (23. September 2015)

Buttonsmasher schrieb:


> Das Windows 7 kein Dx 12 unterstützt ist mal wieder klar, du wirst gezwungen ein gutes Betriebsystem zu wechseln weil die Geld wollen von dir für Win 10. Kaufe es erst wenns sau Billig im Key store gibt.



viel billiger als umsonst wirds windows 10 auch in keinem keystore geben. nehme ich zumindest an.


----------



## DAmado (23. September 2015)

Buttonsmasher schrieb:


> Das Windows 7 kein Dx 12 unterstützt ist mal wieder klar, du wirst gezwungen ein gutes Betriebsystem zu wechseln weil die Geld wollen von dir für Win 10. Kaufe es erst wenns sau Billig im Key store gibt.



Oder du "kaufst" es dir im ersten Jahr für 0 Euro. ^^


----------



## MichaelG (23. September 2015)

Valve soll schön mal die Füße still halten. Solange ich kein HL3 sehe (upps ich habe Jehova gesagt) ist mir das auch so etwas von Banane was Valve von DX12 hält.


----------



## MichaelG (23. September 2015)

Buttonsmasher schrieb:


> Das Windows 7 kein Dx 12 unterstützt ist mal wieder klar, du wirst gezwungen ein gutes Betriebsystem zu wechseln weil die Geld wollen von dir für Win 10. Kaufe es erst wenns sau Billig im Key store gibt.



Kaufen wenn man es im 1. Jahr gratis bekommt ? Komische Logik.


----------



## Theojin (23. September 2015)

Wenn Valve es zustande bringt, daß man in Zukunft alle wichtigen Spiele auch verlustfrei auf Linux spielen kann und die Entwickler in ihrer gesamten Branche auf Vulkan setzen, dann warte ich gern noch 5-10 Jahre auf Halflife 3.


----------



## TheDuffman (23. September 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Falsch! Vulkan wird auch auf zweien sein. PC und PS4 und über umwege sogar für die XBox.



Vulkan wird nicht auf der PS4 unterstützt.


----------



## AC3 (23. September 2015)

die bisherigen ergebnisse zu vulkan sind auch weitaus beeindruckender als die von DX12.
insbesondere was vulkan aus smart phones herausholt. google (android) setzt nämlich zukünftig  auch auf vulkan.

hoffe vulkan wird das rennen machen.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P_I8an8jXuM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.





> Falsch! Vulkan wird auch auf zweien sein. PC und PS4 und über umwege sogar für die XBox.



schwachsinn² weder die xbox noch die ps4 setzen auf vulkan.
die ps4 setzt auf libgcm und das ist eine abwandlung von opengl - explizit für die ps4.
die xbox one unterstützt ausschließlich D3D, wie schon der vorgänger xbox 360.


----------



## kidou1304 (23. September 2015)

naja, als erstes denkt man: "ok...das is der Konkurrent, was soll der auch anderes vom Stapel lassen..^^"..aber wenn Vulcan gleich gut oder noch besser ist, ists natürlich sinnvoller darauf zu setzen wegen multiplattform. 1 und 1 zusammenzählen und schön


----------



## Odin333 (23. September 2015)

TheDuffman schrieb:


> Vulkan wird nicht auf der PS4 unterstützt.


Die PS4 unterstützt genausoviel Vulkan wie die Xbox DX12:
Khronos Group: Grafik-API Vulkan erscheint für die Playstation 4 - Golem.de


----------



## Bonkic (23. September 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Die PS4 unterstützt genausoviel Vulkan wie die Xbox DX12:
> Khronos Group: Grafik-API Vulkan erscheint für die Playstation 4 - Golem.de



die xbox one wird in kürze definitiv dx12 unterstützen, die ps4 vielleicht irgendwann einmal vulkan. 
wie du da von "genausoviel" sprechen kannst, ist mir ein rätsel.


----------



## Odin333 (23. September 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> die xbox one wird in kürze definitiv dx12 unterstützen, die ps4 vielleicht irgendwann einmal vulkan.
> wie du da von "genausoviel" sprechen kannst, ist mir ein rätsel.


DX12 ≠ DX12


----------



## Bonkic (23. September 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> DX12 ≠ DX12



was willst du mir damit sagen?


----------



## Batze (23. September 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> die xbox one wird in kürze definitiv dx12 unterstützen, die ps4 vielleicht irgendwann einmal vulkan.
> wie du da von "genausoviel" sprechen kannst, ist mir ein rätsel.



Nicht nur in Kürze. xBox One unterstützt dank des neuen sdk jetzt schon DX12.
DX12 ist fertig, die Studios können es benutzen und schon jetzt darauf entwickeln. Da hängt Valve zurück. Die haben, so wie ich das sehe mit ihrer Hauseigenen Engine und Vulkan gerade mal ihr Grafisch umwerfendes dota2 damit ein wenig aufgepeppt. Sehr beeindruckend.

Tolle PR seitens Valve um ihre Plattform und SteamOS nach vorne zu bringen. Momentan nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Odin333 (23. September 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> was willst du mir damit sagen?



Dass das DX12, welches du auf dem PC bekommst, andere feature levels hat als das DX12 auf der Xbox.
Die Xbox hat ein eigenes DX12 spendiert bekommen weil die API für den PC bei weitem nicht low level genug gewesen wäre.
Entwickler müssen also immer noch anpassen, genau wie sie das bei Vulkan und der PS4 machen müssen.

Und glaube ja nicht, dass MS nur weil sie mit DX12 vielleicht ein halbes Jahr schneller sind auf Dauer eine Chance gegen Vulkan haben werden.
Entwickler bekommen mit Vulkan die Chance einer enormen Arbeitserleichterung inkl. der Möglichkeit DX12 komplett zu ignorieren.
Das war das Problem bei OpenGL - im Vergleich zu DX war es ungleich aufwändiger damit zu entwickeln.


----------



## TheDuffman (23. September 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Die PS4 unterstützt genausoviel Vulkan wie die Xbox DX12:
> Khronos Group: Grafik-API Vulkan erscheint für die Playstation 4 - Golem.de



Brad Wardell kann viel labern. Die PS4 unterstützt trotzdem nur die beiden eigenen APIs.


----------



## Odin333 (23. September 2015)

TheDuffman schrieb:


> Brad Wardell kann viel labern. Die PS4 unterstützt trotzdem nur die beiden eigenen APIs.



Liegt vielleicht daran, dass Vulkan NOCH NICHT FERTIG IST!
Sony gehört bei der Khronos Group zum Board of Directors und mit Vulkan auf der PS4 kann man einen ganzen Rattenschwanz an Indieentwicklern mehr als glücklich machen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. September 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Diese Haltung sollte alleine deswegen keine Überraschung sein, weil einem der gesunde Menschenverstand sagt, dass jegliche Investition in DX12 rausgeschmissenes Geld ist.
> Vulkan wird weitestgehend das selbe können und Multiplattform sein. Warum sollte ich ein Spiel für DX12 (Windows) optimieren, wenn ich mit Vuklan neben Windows auch OSX, Linux, PS4, Android und über Umwege iOS erreiche?


Weil MS (zumindest im Desktopbereich) Marktführer ist. Ob nun gut oder nicht, aber die Zahlen sprechen ja eine recht eindeutige Sprache.


----------



## Odin333 (23. September 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Weil MS (zumindest im Desktopbereich) Marktführer ist. Ob nun gut oder nicht, aber die Zahlen sprechen ja eine recht eindeutige Sprache.



Und das spielt welche Rolle, wenn die beiden Marktführer der Destopgrafikkarten beide von Anfang an Vulkan in ihre Treiber implementieren werden?
Das bedeutet, dass das Marktfüher OS so oder so Vulkan unterstützt.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (23. September 2015)

Valve macht noch Spiele? 
Es ist klar, dass man sich möglichst von Windows emanzipieren will. Was nutzt ein Steam-OS wenn man wegen DirectX dann doch wieder von Microsoft abhängig ist?


----------



## Bonkic (23. September 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Dass das DX12, welches du auf dem PC bekommst, andere feature levels hat als das DX12 auf der Xbox.
> Die Xbox hat ein eigenes DX12 spendiert bekommen weil die API für den PC bei weitem nicht low level genug gewesen wäre.
> Entwickler müssen also immer noch anpassen, genau wie sie das bei Vulkan und der PS4 machen müssen.
> 
> ...



mit anderen worten: du hast von tuten und blasen keinerlei ahnung. 
nix für ungut. aber genauso siehts aus.


----------



## Odin333 (23. September 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> mit anderen worten: du hast von tuten und blasen keinerlei ahnung.


Anscheinend hast du aber ebenfalls von nichts eine Ahnung, sonst würdest du langsam mal anfangen Informationen zu dieser Diskussion beizusteuern und nicht nach dem Unterschied zwischen OpenGL und Vulkan fragen.



Bonkic schrieb:


> nix für ungut. aber genauso siehts aus.


Das "nix für ungut" kannst du dir sparen, dieses hochnäsige Gehabe kenne ich von dir zur Genüge.


----------



## Desotho (23. September 2015)

Spiele machen sie ja eh keine mehr


----------



## V1ta (23. September 2015)

Konkurrenz ist wichtig, aber DirectX ist eben nur ein Mittel, um die Leute an Microsoft-Produkte zu binden. Von daher fänd ich es auch gut, wenn sich die Spielentwickler vermehrt offenen APIs zuwenden und DirectX den Rücken kehren.



Desotho schrieb:


> Spiele machen sie ja eh keine mehr



Wird der Witz nicht auch irgendwann mal Alt?

Erst kürzlich hat Valve Dota 2 ein großes Update spendiert. Wenn das keine Spieleentwicklung ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## Batze (23. September 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Dass das DX12, welches du auf dem PC bekommst, andere feature levels hat als das DX12 auf der Xbox.
> Die Xbox hat ein eigenes DX12 spendiert bekommen weil die API für den PC bei weitem nicht low level genug gewesen wäre.
> Entwickler müssen also immer noch anpassen, genau wie sie das bei Vulkan und der PS4 machen müssen.
> 
> ...



Lol, ein halbes Jahr. Du wolltest wohl sagen die sind schon seid einem halben Jahr fertig.
Von Valve hört man doch nur blabla und wenn und mal sehen und alles ist besser. 

Ich finde es gut wenn es nebst DX12 noch anderes gibt, das ist hervorragend.

Aber das was du da und laberst ist nur Fanboy Werbegelaber ala Valve.
Noch weiß niemand wie sich Vulkan überhaupt in richtigen Spielen macht.
Und ob es eine Arbeitserleichterung für Entwickler ist? Woher willst gerade du das wissen, es ist doch noch rein gar nichts fertig oder verfügbar.
Und wenn sich Entwickler erstmal in ihrer eigenen Hausengine mit DX eingeschossen haben, da kommt dann die Source Engine und Vulkan zu spät.
Und Große Studios wie Blizzard und EA (ja, kann man von halten was man will, aber die produzieren fette Blockbuster AAA Titel) werden die SE 2 eh nicht verwenden, weil Steam Zwang damit verbunden ist.
Zumal die SE2 erstmal beweisen muss das sie was taugt.

Wie gesagt, schön das da was am werkeln ist, aber momentan nicht mehr als Heiße Luft und PR gesabbel.


----------



## Bonkic (23. September 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Anscheinend hast du aber ebenfalls von nichts eine Ahnung



vielleicht nicht von nichts, aber mit löffeln gefressen hab ich sie bei dem thema ganz bestimmt nicht. wie ich ja auch schon vorne gesagt habe. 
nur die behauptung, dass xbone und pc eine "andere" version von dx12 bekämen, hast doch du aufgestellt. 
mit der begründung, dass dx12 für den pc "nicht low level genug sei. und das ist nun wirklich mal unsinn. wenn irgendeine plattform eine low(est) level-api bekäme, dann wohl die konsole. 
die xbone-gpu unterstützt vielleicht nicht das höchste dx12-featureset, wie es einige (nvidia-) gpus tun. nur bedeutet das nicht, dass die xbone ein "anderes" dx12 bekäme.



> und nicht nach dem Unterschied zwischen OpenGL und Vulkan fragen.



wo oder wann soll ich denn das getan haben? 



> dieses hochnäsige Gehabe kenne ich von dir zur Genüge.



du scheinst mich wirklich mit irgendwem zu verwechseln.


----------



## V1ta (23. September 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Und ob es eine Arbeitserleichterung für Entwickler ist? Woher willst gerade du das wissen, es ist doch noch rein gar nichts fertig oder verfügbar.
> Und wenn sich Entwickler erstmal in ihrer eigenen Hausengine mit DX eingeschossen haben, da kommt dann die Source Engine und Vulkan zu spät.



Gute Entwickler sind da heutzutage eigentlich sehr flexibel und große Studios entwickeln durchaus auch mit unterschiedlichen Engines, wenn sie den jeweiligen Ansprüchen gerecht werden.

Da mit Source 2 keinerlei Lizenzgebühren anfallen, ist sie allein deshalb schon sehr attraktiv. Einzige Bedingung ist eben nur, dass man sein Spiel auch (aber nicht ausschließlich) über Steam veröffentlichen muss. Aber die meisten werden ihre Spiele so oder so über Steam raushauen wollen, von daher ist das in der Praxis kein Nachteil. Nur würde, wie du schon richtig sagtest, EA die Engine nicht nutzen, weil diese ihre Spiele ja exklusiv an Origin binden wollen.


----------



## Odin333 (23. September 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nur die behauptung, dass xbone und pc eine "andere" version von dx12 bekämen, hast doch du aufgestellt.
> mit der begründung, dass dx12 für den pc "nicht low level genug sei. und das ist nun wirklich mal unsinn. wenn irgendeine plattform eine low(est) level-api bekäme, dann wohl die konsole.


Die Xbox hatte bereits von Anfang an eine speziell darauf angepasste low level api und sie bekommt mit DX12 wieder eine speziell angepasste API mit einem featureset das nur einem Teil von dem des PCs entspricht. Das bezeichne ich als anders.



Bonkic schrieb:


> wo oder wann soll ich denn das getan haben?


"ich bin jetzt kein api-spezialist: aber war das bei open gl großartig anders?"
Kommt dir das bekannt vor?


----------



## Bonkic (23. September 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Die Xbox hatte bereits von Anfang an eine speziell darauf angepasste low level api und sie bekommt mit DX12 wieder eine speziell angepasste API mit einem featureset das nur einem Teil von dem des PCs entspricht. Das bezeichne ich als anders.



wo kann ich nachlesen, dass die xbone ein "anderes" dx12 bekommt?



> "ich bin jetzt kein api-spezialist: aber war das bei open gl großartig anders?"
> Kommt dir das bekannt vor?



du weißt , was eine rhetorische frage ist? 
ich hab die antwort doch sogar gleich mitgeliefert: nein, ist/war es nicht!


----------



## i-suffer-rock (23. September 2015)

Doppelpost Versehen


----------



## i-suffer-rock (23. September 2015)

Ich bin gespannt, Vulcan sollte doch problemlos auch auf Windows 7 laufen, oder selbst auf Windows XP wenn man es wollte, während DirectX 12 Windows 10 exklusiv ist. 

Microsoft hat natürlich einige Hebel die sie bewegen können, wenn Vulcan droht zu einer Konkurrenz zu werden. So könnte man ganz überraschend zu der Erkenntnis kommen, dass DirectX 12 jetzt doch unter Windows 7 funktioniert. Aber die Windows 10 Exklusivität von Dx12 ist eine Chance für Vulkan.


----------



## solidus246 (23. September 2015)

Sollte Vulkan tatsächlich an den Komfort von openGl rankommen ist eh klar, welche API von den Entwicklern favorisiert wird. Sollte diese API auch noch auf Linux und älteren Windows Systemen (Apple lass ich mal bewusst aussen vor) besser laufen als DX dann bitteschön, endlich weg von DX. Back to the roots


----------



## doomkeeper (23. September 2015)

Wenn die Branche mit DirectX bzw. Microsoft zufrieden gewesen wäre, dann wäre Vulkan/Mantle nicht derart stark gepusht worden 

Es wird Zeit die Abhängigkeit von Microsofts Releasepolitik Abstand zu nehmen und sich um wichtigere Dinge zu kümmern als MS nachzulaufen.
Die API kann unabhängig vom OS operieren und OpenGL/Vulkan ist der Beweis.

Wenn jeder Spielehersteller die API nach seinen Wünschen anpassen darf umso besser für uns Zocker und allen Entwicklern


----------



## TheDuffman (23. September 2015)

i-suffer-rock schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt, Vulcan sollte doch problemlos auch auf Windows 7 laufen, oder selbst auf Windows XP wenn man es wollte, während DirectX 12 Windows 10 exklusiv ist.


Ohne Win10 hast du kein WDDM 2.0 und damit keine Möglichkeit des Speichermanagements. Wie gut eine Low-level API ohne das funktioniert, hat man bei Mantle gesehen. Laut Johan Andersson von DICE war das fehlende Speichermanagement eines der Hauptprobleme mit Mantle unter Win7/8.


----------



## Buttonsmasher (23. September 2015)

ja toll 1 Jahr gratis und dann? Kannste es sicherlich nicht behalten als Vollversion.


----------



## doomkeeper (23. September 2015)

TheDuffman schrieb:


> Ohne Win10 hast du kein WDDM 2.0 und damit keine Möglichkeit des Speichermanagements. Wie gut eine Low-level API ohne das funktioniert, hat man bei Mantle gesehen. Laut Johan Andersson von DICE war das fehlende Speichermanagement eines der Hauptprobleme mit Mantle unter Win7/8.



Wo hat man was gesehen? Ich weiß gerade ehrlich gesagt nicht was du meinst 
Mantle wurde eingestellt bevor der Support überhaupt richtig angefangen hat. Wie gut Mantle (weil es in Vulkan drin steckt) unter Windows 7 & Co. funktioniert, werden wir ja hoffentlich sehr bald über die Jahre hinweg erleben.

Schon möglich dass unter neuestem Windows die Leistung noch besser ist aber wichtig ist letztendlich dass überhaupt ein Leistungsboost vorhanden ist.


----------



## SGDrDeath (23. September 2015)

Buttonsmasher schrieb:


> ja toll 1 Jahr gratis und dann? Kannste es sicherlich nicht behalten als Vollversion.


Kurz und bündig: Doch.

Mehr Worte und Ausführungen wären ja Verschwendung bei dir.


----------



## battschack (24. September 2015)

Buttonsmasher schrieb:


> ja toll 1 Jahr gratis und dann? Kannste es sicherlich nicht behalten als Vollversion.



Also bei mir bleibt es kostenlos^^
Eigentlich wie bei fast jeden wo im 1. jahr sich win10 installiert kann man sagen^^


----------



## Buttonsmasher (24. September 2015)

Ja nach dem einem Jahr ist doch die Lizenz doch weg oder nicht?. Dann muss man sich das doch Kaufen. Glaube nicht das man das dann geschenkt bekommt für immer. Aber hab mich auch null informiert was das angeht. Wer nett wenn es mir erklären könnt ohen sakastischen sinnlosen antworten.


----------



## doomkeeper (24. September 2015)

Buttonsmasher schrieb:


> Ja nach dem einem Jahr ist doch die Lizenz doch weg oder nicht?. Dann muss man sich das doch Kaufen. Glaube nicht das man das dann geschenkt bekommt für immer. Aber hab mich auch null informiert was das angeht. Wer nett wenn es mir erklären könnt ohen sakastischen sinnlosen antworten.



Es soll angeblich dann auch kostenlos bleiben aber es ändert nix an der Tatsache dass DirectX stets an eine neue Windows Version gekoppelt wird.
Diese Gratis Aktion ist keine Selbstverständlichkeit mit der man dieses "Problem" lösen kann.

Es ist nachwievor eine freiwillige Aktion um die Leute zum Wechseln zu bringen und man darf sich in Zukunft nicht auf sowas verlassen. Die API an die OS zu koppeln ist und bleibt ein nerviges Thema bei Microsoft und daran ändert
diese kostenlose Aktion rein gar nix. Ist mehr oder weniger Bauernfängerei sonst würden nicht so viele zugreifen. Hier muss man eben auf eine langfristige Lösung schauen und keine temporäre Maßnahmen.
Und ja, DirectX12 hat aktuell nix zu bieten und erst die richtigen DirectX12 Games ab 2017 werden zeigen was alles damit möglich ist.... aber niemand kann sagen ob es nicht bis dahin 12.2 exklusiv für Windows 10.2 geben wird


----------



## Batze (24. September 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Die API an die OS zu koppeln ist und bleibt ein nerviges Thema bei Microsoft und daran ändert
> diese kostenlose Aktion rein gar nix. Ist mehr oder weniger Bauernfängerei sonst würden nicht so viele zugreifen.



Und eine komplette Gamer Engine wie Source Engine 2 an eine Verkaufsplattform wie Steam zu binden ist natürlich die bessere Lösung, das ist natürlich keine Bauernfängerei.
Oh man, du und deine parteiischen Argumente hast wirklich null Ahnung.

Überleg dir mal wieso openGL kein so Mega Erfolg wurde. Bestimmt nicht weil es die schlechtere Grafik Schnittstelle ist, nein, sondern weil es eben *NUR* eine Grafik Schnittstelle ist. Damit allein machst du keine Spiele im Top Bereich.
Die anderen Komponenten die du brauchst musstest du dir aus zig anderen Quellen zusammen suchen und zusammen basteln. Vulkan alleine ist da leider genau dem gleichen unterlegen.
Bei DX ist das eben anders. DX ist eine komplette Entwicklungs Umgebung, mit Schnittstellen zu Sound, Netzwerk, i/o usw., alles was man an Peripherie braucht kann mit DX angesprochen werden. 
Du brauchtest nicht zig andere Tools Quellen, zig anderen Support wenn du mal Fragen hattest, wobei Support bei den meisten Open Projekten ja eh Mies ist, usw.
Mit Vulkan alleine kannst du gar nichts machen, außer ein paar Bildchen auf deinen Monitor basteln.
Deshalb ist DX so erfolgreich gewesen und wird es auch bleiben. Ob das gut ist oder nicht, ist eine ganz andere Sache.
Das Valve da was anderes sagt ist nur reine Werbung, um eben noch mehr Gläubiger an seine Steam Plattform zu binden. 

Das Vulkan als reine Grafik Schnittstelle nicht schlecht sein muss und es wohl auch nicht ist, ist eine ganz andere Sache. Aber zu sagen alles andere ist es nicht mehr Wert, also ich bitte dich, so Blöde und Hirnlos kannst doch selbst du als geblendeter Fanboy nicht sein.
Oder du bist wirklich so Ahnungslos und glaubst echt jeden Werbe Mist den Valve da von sich gibt.


----------



## Luzzifus (24. September 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Überleg dir mal wieso openGL kein so Mega Erfolg wurde. Bestimmt nicht weil es die schlechtere Grafik Schnittstelle ist, nein, sondern weil es eben *NUR* eine Grafik Schnittstelle ist. Damit allein machst du keine Spiele im Top Bereich.


Ergänzenderweise hing OpenGL mit Features lange Zeit hinterher und muss mehr oder weniger vollständig vom Grafikkartentreiber implementiert werden. Das ist halt einfach zusätzliche Arbeit, weswegen man häufig nur ältere Versionen unterstützt. Es wird aber im technischen / wissenschaftlichen Bereich immer noch bevorzugt eingesetzt, weil man damit schneller ansehnliche Resultate erzielen kann und der Einstieg für Entwickler sehr viel einfacher ist als bei DirectX.


----------



## Bonkic (24. September 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Die API an die OS zu koppeln ist und bleibt ein nerviges Thema bei Microsoft und daran ändert



inwiefern ist das nervig und vor allem für wen?
so weit ich weiß, ist doch keiner gezwungen -auch nicht unter windows (10)- auf directx (12) zu setzen, oder sehe ich das falsch? 
wenn das der fall wäre, hättest du recht. 
 aber ehrlich gesagt, schätze ich (!), dass die dx-umgebung für viele entwickler eher eine erleichterung darstellt.
falls nicht, warum setzen dann fast alle darauf? würde doch überhaupt keinen sinn machen.


----------



## Odin333 (24. September 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> aber ehrlich gesagt, schätze ich (!), dass die dx-umgebung für viele entwickler eher eine erleichterung darstellt.
> falls nicht, warum setzen dann fast alle darauf? würde doch überhaupt keinen sinn machen.


Das habe ich mich bei Mantle auch gefragt warum bekam das so breite Unterstütztung obwohl es sogut wie AMD-Exklusiv war und deren Grafikkarten gerade mal 10% Marktanteil hatten.
Frostbyte, Unreal Engine, Cryengine usw. hatten alle Mantle eingebaut und in Spielen umgesetzt.
Im Gegensatz dazu zielt Vulkan nicht nur auf 10% sondern auf 100% des Desktop-Marktes ab und mit Mobile Games noch weit darüber hinaus.


----------



## Bonkic (24. September 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Das habe ich mich bei Mantle auch gefragt warum bekam das so breite Unterstütztung obwohl es sogut wie AMD-Exklusiv war und deren Grafikkarten gerade mal 10% Marktanteil hatten.
> Frostbyte, Unreal Engine, Cryengine usw. hatten alle Mantle eingebaut und in Spielen umgesetzt.
> Im Gegensatz dazu zielt Vulkan nicht nur auf 10% sondern auf 100% des Desktop-Marktes ab und mit Mobile Games noch weit darüber hinaus.



da kommen wir wieder zum thema opengl:
es wird ja gründe gehabt haben, weshalb sich diese api nicht auf breiter front durchgesetzt hat.
sei es dokumentation, anspruch oder sonstwas. 
(darauf zielte im übrigen auch meine -rhetorische- frage zu beginn des threads ab). 

warten wirs ab, ob das bei vulkan anders sein wird. ich hätte nix dagegen - warum auch?
ist mir doch wurst, welche api irgendein studio einsetzt, so lange ich keine nachteile (oder vielleicht sogar vorteile) dadurch habe.


----------



## Cebulon (24. September 2015)

Die Antwort ist simpel:

OpenGL erfordert eine wesentlich aufwändigere Treiberprogrammierung, da OpenGL wesentlich hardwarenäher "funktioniert" als D3D.


----------



## Batze (24. September 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Das habe ich mich bei Mantle auch gefragt warum bekam das so breite Unterstütztung obwohl es sogut wie AMD-Exklusiv war und deren Grafikkarten gerade mal 10% Marktanteil hatten.



Breite Unterstützung. Junge, bei solch einem Projekt gibt es immer Unterstützung, da muss man das jetzt nicht Explizit hervorheben.
Außerdem waren es die Game Programmierer die an die Grafik Firmen ran getreten sind mit der bitte um eine Low Level API, und nicht umgekehrt.

Aber wieso wurde es denn abgebrochen, wenn es doch so Mega Unterstützt worden ist.
Dazu auch das hier.


> Anfang März 2015 legte ein hochrangiger AMD-Manager Entwicklern nahe, sich statt Mantle auf die neuen Low-Level-APIs DirectX 12 von Microsoft bzw. den plattformübergreifenden OpenGL-Nachfolger Vulkan zu verlegen.


----------



## Odin333 (24. September 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Aber wieso wurde es denn abgebrochen, wenn es doch so Mega Unterstützt worden ist.


Vulkan.


----------



## doomkeeper (24. September 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> inwiefern ist das nervig und vor allem für wen?
> so weit ich weiß, ist doch keiner gezwungen -auch nicht unter windows (10)- auf directx (12) zu setzen, oder sehe ich das falsch?
> wenn das der fall wäre, hättest du recht.
> aber ehrlich gesagt, schätze ich (!), dass die dx-umgebung für viele entwickler eher eine erleichterung darstellt.
> falls nicht, warum setzen dann fast alle darauf? würde doch überhaupt keinen sinn machen.



Ich werde hier sicherlich nicht die DirectX Release Praktiken von Microsoft erklären müssen... Wenn du der Meinung bist dass eine neue DirectX Version i.d.R. immer an einem neuem Windows gekoppelt sein darf dann ist das halt so 
Mich stört das gewaltig weil die API nicht an die eine neue OS Version gekoppelt werden sollte.

Auf DirectX wurde bis dato gesetzt weil es nix anderes als DirectX gegeben hat. Wenn man mit DirectX bzw. Microsoft zufrieden wäre, dann wäre Mantle / Vulkan nie entwickelt worden. Nur weil
DirectX bis dato verwendet wurde, heißt es doch nicht dass eine andere API keine Chance hat. Du versteifst dich viel zu sehr darauf was OpenGL gewesen ist, statt zu sehen was Vulkan werden kann. Und wenn man sich die Supporter so anschaut
dann scheint das Interesse gigantisch zu sein.

Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht warum beim Thema Mantle immer solche Diskussionen entstehen. Nein ehrlich mir ist das absolut ein Rätsel wieso man eine vergleichbare aber dafür kostenlose und "Open Sourcige" API nicht mit etwas mehr
Vorfreude empfangen kann. Beim Thema Steam Monopol befürwortet man jede Art von alternativen Platformen damit Steam nicht der alleinige Marktführer ist, aber beim Thema DirectX / Microsoft kommt es immer so rüber
als wäre eine (vielleicht sogar bessere) Alternative überhaupt nicht willkommen.

Nur weil es nur DirectX gegeben hat heißt es doch nicht automatisch dass jede Art von Konkurrenz automatisch einpacken darf. Eigentlich ist der Support von Mantle & Vulkan der beste Beweis dass
die Branche sich von DirectX und Microsoft lösen möchte. Wir erleben momentan eine Zeit wo die Hersteller immer unabhängiger arbeiten wollen und ein eigener Weg eingeschlagen wird um so wenig wie möglich von anderen abhängig zu sein.
Windows / DirectX ist vielleicht sogar die älteste "Kette" dieser Branche hat und Kritik war schon immer vorhanden.

Wieso Vulkan / Linux jetzt erfolgreich werden kann und es früher nicht war? Weil die Zeit und der technische Fortschritt eine andere ist als früher. Das Verlangen nach mehr Unabhängigkeit ist heute viel größer als früher.


----------



## Worrel (24. September 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Auf DirectX wurde bis dato gesetzt weil es nix anderes als DirectX gegeben hat.


_/bastelt sich ein Fähnchen, auf dem "*OpenGL*" steht und winkt damit._


----------



## Iniquitous0 (24. September 2015)

DirectX war bisher einfach besser dokumentiert und überhaupt die ganze Toolchain außenrum war einfacher zu verwenden.
Ich als Entwickler bin natürlich froh, wenn sich auf einen Standard geeinigt wird, also finde ich die aktive Unterstützung von Vulcan gut.

Ich bin und bleibe trotzdem Windowsnutzer aber bestimmt nicht weil ich die GrafikAPI besser finde.


----------



## Whit3 (24. September 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Und eine komplette Gamer Engine wie Source Engine 2 an eine Verkaufsplattform wie Steam zu binden ist natürlich die bessere Lösung, das ist natürlich keine Bauernfängerei.



 Dass die Nutzung der Source Engine 2 zur Bedingung hat, dass man seine Spiele AUCH über Steam veröffentlichen muss, ist doch ein völlig anderes Thema!

Es geht hier doch um Vulkan und DirectX.
Und da kann ich doomkeeper nur zustimmen, dass es eine Frechheit ist, die User zu einem Umstieg auf Windows 10 zu zwingen, indem man DirectX 12 den älteren Versionen einfach vorenthält.
Ich will nicht, dass MS mir vorschreibt, auf welchem OS ich die neuesten Games zu zocken habe, sondern das möchte ich gefälligst selber entscheiden!

Von daher finde ich den Appell von Valve hier völlig richtig, von DirectX 12 abzuraten und stattdessen Vulkan zu empfehlen.


----------



## Odin333 (24. September 2015)

Ich habe noch zwei nette Links gefunden die zeigen, warum aus OpenGL nichts geworden ist:

http://richg42.blogspot.de/2014/05/the-truth-on-opengl-driver-quality.html

https://de.dolphin-emu.org/blog/2013/09/26/dolphin-emulator-and-opengl-drivers-hall-fameshame/?cr=de


----------



## Batze (24. September 2015)

Whit3 schrieb:


> Dass die Nutzung der Source Engine 2 zur Bedingung hat, dass man seine Spiele AUCH über Steam veröffentlichen muss, ist doch ein völlig anderes Thema!
> 
> Es geht hier doch um Vulkan und DirectX.
> Und da kann ich doomkeeper nur zustimmen, dass es eine Frechheit ist, die User zu einem Umstieg auf Windows 10 zu zwingen, indem man DirectX 12 den älteren Versionen einfach vorenthält.
> ...



Dann nutz eben Linux/Steam OS, dann bist du MS los und kannst beruhigt mit Steam einschlafen und dir weiterhin vorgaukeln Valve würde dir nichts vorschreiben.

Kannst ja mal Nintendo anschreiben wie frech es ist das sie ihre Sachen nur für ihre Plattformen raus bringen. Nichts anderes macht MS mit DX um ihre Plattform und OS zu stärken und nichts anderes macht Valve mit SE2.
Da kannst du und deine Konsorten dir noch so viel schön reden.
In welcher Traum Gesellschaft denkt ihr eigentlich zu leben.


----------



## i-suffer-rock (24. September 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Überleg dir mal wieso openGL kein so Mega Erfolg wurde. Bestimmt nicht weil es die schlechtere Grafik Schnittstelle ist, nein, sondern weil es eben *NUR* eine Grafik Schnittstelle ist. Damit allein machst du keine Spiele im Top Bereich.
> Die anderen Komponenten die du brauchst musstest du dir aus zig anderen Quellen zusammen suchen und zusammen basteln. Vulkan alleine ist da leider genau dem gleichen unterlegen.



Ich weiß nicht ob die anderen Komponenten von DirectX so wichtig sind. Beim zweitwichtigsten Teil, dem Ton, nutzen moderne Spiele häufig OpenAL oder FMOD, und nicht Microsofts DirectSound oder XAudio.

Und Valve hat auch hier was getan: Sie haben den Hauptentwickler der etablierten SDL Bibliothek angeheuert, welcher dann eine verbesserte SDL Version 2.0 entwickelt hat. Diese wurde gleichzeitig unter einer neuen Lizenz veröffentlich, die das Einbinden der SDL in kommerzielle Anwendungen ohne Einschränkungen ermöglicht.

Wer also offene Schnittstellen verwenden will, muss nicht lange suchen:

Grafik: Vulkan
Ton: OpenAL
Eingabe/Netzwerk/2D: SDL


----------



## -Dave- (24. September 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Dann nutz eben Linux/Steam OS, dann bist du MS los und kannst beruhigt mit Steam einschlafen und dir weiterhin vorgaukeln Valve würde dir nichts vorschreiben.



Weil man sich für eine freie und plattformübergreifende API ausspricht, ist man also gleich ein Steam-Fanboy? Interessante Schlussfolgerung.



Batze schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal Nintendo anschreiben wie frech es ist das sie ihre Sachen nur für ihre Plattformen raus bringen. Nichts anderes macht MS mit DX um ihre Plattform und OS zu stärken und nichts anderes macht Valve mit SE2.
> Da kannst du und deine Konsorten dir noch so viel schön reden.
> In welcher Traum Gesellschaft denkt ihr eigentlich zu leben.



Ich glaube du hast da was missverstanden.
Niemand verlangt, dass DirectX für Linux oder MacOS veröffentlicht wird.

Es geht darum, dass die ganzen Spieleentwickler auf Vulkan setzen sollten, um plattformunabhängig zu entwickeln. Davon profitieren ja dann nicht nur die Gamer, welche Linux oder MacOS nutzen, sondern auch all jene, die lieber Windows 7 oder 8 nutzen und nicht auf Windows 10 wechseln möchten.

Was ist an dieser Forderungen denn schlecht?


----------



## Bonkic (24. September 2015)

na ja, der grund, weshalb valve vulkan propagiert, liegt ja glasklar auf der hand: man sieht windows bzw den nun fest interegrierten store als ernstzunehmenden konkurrenten für steam an.
deshalb versucht man mit steam os, steam machines und eben vulkan ein eigenes ökosystem aufzubauen.
das ist auch völlig legitim. nicht, dass wir uns da falsch verstehen.


----------



## -Dave- (24. September 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> na ja, der grund, weshalb valve vulkan propagiert, liegt ja glasklar auf der hand: man sieht windows bzw den nun fest interegrierten store als ernstzunehmenden konkurrenten für steam an.
> deshalb versucht man mit steam os, steam machines und eben vulkan ein eigenes ökosystem aufzubauen.
> das ist auch völlig legitim. nicht, dass wir uns da falsch verstehen.



Das gute an Vulkan ist doch aber, dass es auf allen Plattformen läuft, egal ob Windows, Linux, etc.

Ich sehe in Steam OS übrigens kein wirkliches Konkurrenzprodukt zu Windows. Dafür ist es zu sehr auf das Zocken im Wohnzimmer zugeschnitten, während ein vollwertiges Desktop-Betriebssystem ja nicht nur fürs Spielen gut ist.


----------



## Batze (24. September 2015)

-Dave- schrieb:


> Weil man sich für eine freie und plattformübergreifende API ausspricht, ist man also gleich ein Steam-Fanboy? Interessante Schlussfolgerung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Daran ist gar nichts schlecht, finde ich sogar recht gut.
Mir geht es nur im diese ganzen Schreier die Null Ahnung von der Materie haben und auch hier andauernd rausposaunen, DX wird nicht gebraucht, weil ja eventuell Vulcan sooooo viel besser ist, was auch erstmal bewiesen werden muss.
Und dann diese Valve/Steam Marktschreier, die glauben wenn der fette Gabe was sagt, dann ist das alles gleich um so viel besser als alles was davor war.
Wenn Vulcan ein Hit wird, um so besser. Aber Vulcan, so wie es ausschaut wird mit den gleichen Problemen zu kämpfen haben wie OpenGL, was auch hier schon angesprochen wurde.


----------



## doomkeeper (24. September 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> na ja, der grund, weshalb valve vulkan propagiert, liegt ja glasklar auf der hand: man sieht windows bzw den nun fest interegrierten store als ernstzunehmenden konkurrenten für steam an.
> deshalb versucht man mit steam os, steam machines und eben vulkan ein eigenes ökosystem aufzubauen.
> das ist auch völlig legitim. nicht, dass wir uns da falsch verstehen.



Ernstzunehmender Konkurrent? Windows Store? Wenn du an sowas glauben möchtest dann nur zu 
Keine Ahnung woher du dir diese Schlussfolgerung hergezogen hast. 

Hier geht es schlichtweg darum dass ...
- Vulkan nix anderes wie DirectX12 ist _(Low level API)_, nur eben platformunabhängig und Open Source
*vs*
DirectX_(12)_ low level API, nicht Open Source, kostenpflichtig _(außer es gibt eine Gratis Aktion)_ und stets an ein neues Betriebssystem gebunden ist wenn Microsoft es verlangt.

Wie man diese Fakten sofort mit Steam vs Windows Store gleichsetzt ist mir ein Rätsel 
Man muss ja Valve wirklich nicht mögen aber hier geht es um Grafikschnittstellen und nicht um Steam Store vs Windows Store oder was auch immer man sich hier wieder ausmalen möchte.

Warum bleibt man nicht beim Thema?


----------



## doomkeeper (24. September 2015)

-Dave- schrieb:


> Weil man sich für eine freie und plattformübergreifende API ausspricht, ist man also gleich ein Steam-Fanboy? Interessante Schlussfolgerung.



Spar dir die Zeit und Nerven um ihm eine vernünftige Antwort zu geben. Siehst ja selber dass man hier sofort in eine Schublade gesteckt wird wenn man lediglich die Fakten auf den Tisch legt 
Selbst beim Thema Vulkan vs DirectX wird man auf konstruktive Gespräche verzichten müssen weil Valve Vulkan unterstützt und somit ist jeder Vulkan Befürworter ein Steam Fanboy.


----------



## Batze (24. September 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> DirectX_(12)_ low level API, nicht Open Source, *kostenpflichtig (außer es gibt eine Gratis Aktion)*



Das sind also deine sogenannten Fakten, hahahaha.
Da sieht man mal wieder, du hast NULL Ahnung.
DX sdk koste als etwas, ist ja mal was ganz neues.

Man du Ahnungsloser. Du bekommst von MS sogar eine komplette Programmier Entwicklungsumgebung (Visual Studio)für den Anfang kostenlos.

Du machst dich mit deinen Fakten gerade so ziemlich lächerlich.


----------



## Bonkic (25. September 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wie man diese Fakten sofort mit Steam vs Windows Store gleichsetzt ist mir ein Rätsel



der zusammenhang liegt auf der hand. und das muss ich gerade dir wohl kaum erzählen. und mir ist es eher ein rätsel, wieso man diesen nicht sieht bzw sehen will. [emoji6] 



> Warum bleibt man nicht beim Thema?



das IST das thema.

wie kommst du eigentlich auf die idee, ich würde valve nicht mögen? ich kritisiere valve doch überhaupt nicht. ganz im gegenteil: ich finde es -insbesondere aus unternehmerischer sicht- sogar absolut nachvollziehbar und richtig.


----------



## doomkeeper (25. September 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> der zusammenhang liegt auf der hand. und das muss ich gerade dir wohl kaum erzählen. und mir ist es eher ein rätsel, wieso man diesen nicht sieht bzw sehen will. [emoji6]



Du willst wohl einfach nicht verstehen dass Vulkan nicht Valve gehört und diese API ebenfalls unter Windows funktionieren wird. Sie wäre so oder so entwickelt worden - völlig unabhängig davon ob Valve SteamOS
entwickelt hätte oder nicht. SteamOS ist nix anderes wie Linux und da OpenGL immer auf Linux vorhanden war, ist es nur logisch dass Vulkan der hauptsächliche Grafikmotor dieses Betriebssystems wird. 
Bei SteamOS logischerweise automatisch weil es ja Linux ist.

Das hat rein gar nix mit dem Steam Store zu tun und diese Aussage hätte rein gar nix an Wirkung verloren wenn sie von einem anderem Entwickler gekommen wäre.



> das IST das thema.
> wie kommst du eigentlich auf die idee, ich würde valve nicht mögen? ich kritisiere valve doch überhaupt nicht. ganz im gegenteil: ich finde es -insbesondere aus unternehmerischer sicht- sogar absolut nachvollziehbar und richtig.



Das Thema ist nicht Valve/Steam, sondern Vulkans Vorteile gegenüber einer OS-gekoppelten API wie DirectX. Es ist vielleicht ein Valve Mitarbeiter der diese Aussage macht aber wäre sie weniger richtig
wenn es von jemand anderem kommen würde? Nein wäre sie nicht weil sich an dem Vergleich Vulkan vs DirectX nix ändern würde.

Deswegen sage ich ja das man beim Thema bleiben sollte und deine Steam Store vs Windows Store Behauptung hier komplett Off Topic ist.
Hier geht es um Vorteile von Vulkan gegenüber DirectX und um nix anderes - völlig wurscht ob unter SteamOS oder Windows (wobei unter Linux die Leistung von OpenGL noch besser sein soll)


----------



## Batze (25. September 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> SteamOS ist nix anderes wie Linux



Sehr gut das auch du mal die Nutzlosigkeit von Steam OS erkennst. Noch ein Linux unter den Hunderten brauch es nun wirklich nicht unbedingt.


doomkeeper schrieb:


> Das hat rein gar nix mit dem Steam Store zu tun und diese Aussage hätte rein gar nix an Wirkung verloren wenn sie von einem anderem Entwickler gekommen wäre.


Falsch. 
Wäre diese Aussage von Nvidia oder AMD oder einen anderem Neutralem Entwickler gekommen, wäre sie glaubhaft gewesen. 
Und genau darum geht es nämlich in dieser News, die Glaubhaftigkeit.
Das die meisten hier, oder sagen wir mal alle Vulcan gut finden, daran besteht doch überhaupt gar kein Zweifel.
Aber diese Werbebotschaft in eigener Sache, das ist es eben was stört.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Hier geht es um Vorteile von Vulkan gegenüber DirectX und um nix anderes - völlig wurscht ob unter SteamOS oder Windows


Das ist eben nicht Wurscht. Die Top Games, jedenfalls für die PC Plattform werden unter/für Windows gemacht, genauso für XBox und Sony kocht seit jeher sein eigenes Süppchen, und nicht für Linux. Linux wird auf diesen Plattformen weiterhin hinten anstehen und keine Rolle spielen. Und für Windows hat man alternativen in der Grafik Schnittstelle, für Linux nicht, deshalb kann/wird Vulcan hauptsächlich für Linux interessant sein.
Und ob Vulcan gegenüber DX auf eben diesen Plattformen vorteile hat, auch in der Entwicklung muss sich erst noch zeigen.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> (wobei unter Linux die Leistung von OpenGL noch besser sein soll)


Dann mehr her mit den massen an Links von neutralen Entwickler die diese Aussage getätigt haben, und schieb bitte gleich mal ein paar (AAA Gamer) Grafik Beispiele an, wo man sich von überzeugen kann.
Oder ist das mal wieder eine typische Doomkeeper möchtegern Sichtweise und Wunschdenken die du uns hier mal wieder andrehen willst. Eben typisches Doomkeeper Faktum.


----------



## Worrel (25. September 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> DirectX_(12)_ low level API, nicht Open Source, kostenpflichtig _(außer es gibt eine Gratis Aktion)_...


Das wirkt irgendwie so, als hättest du behauptet, in einer Cafeteria müßte man für den Sitzplatz bezahlen, weil man letztendlich für das gesamte Leistungspaket (Kaffee, Kuchen, Sitzplatz) zahlt ... 



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Du willst wohl einfach nicht verstehen dass Vulkan nicht Valve gehört und diese API ebenfalls unter Windows funktionieren wird. Sie wäre so oder so entwickelt worden - völlig unabhängig davon ob Valve SteamOS
> entwickelt hätte oder nicht. SteamOS ist nix anderes wie Linux ....


... und damit ist die bloße Existenz von Steam OS und daß sich mal ein großer Hersteller dem Spartenthema "Spielen unter Linux"widmet, ein nicht zu überhörender Startschuß für den Hypetrain.
Und verschiedene Hersteller und Programme brauchen nicht zusammen zu gehören, um voneinander profitieren zu können.



> Das Thema ist nicht Valve/Steam, sondern Vulkans Vorteile gegenüber einer OS-gekoppelten API wie DirectX.


Ach, über Nachteile darf man also nicht reden? 



Batze schrieb:


> Sehr gut das auch du mal die Nutzlosigkeit von Steam OS erkennst. Noch ein Linux unter den Hunderten brauch es nun wirklich nicht unbedingt.


Wobei Steam OS aber eben ein auf Spiele Performance getrimmtes Linux ist.


----------



## Odin333 (25. September 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das wirkt irgendwie so, als hättest du behauptet, in einer Cafeteria müßte man für den Sitzplatz bezahlen, weil man letztendlich für das gesamte Leistungspaket (Kaffee, Kuchen, Sitzplatz) zahlt ...


Diese Behauptung ist ungewöhnlich aber mit sicherheit nicht falsch.



Worrel schrieb:


> Ach, über Nachteile darf man also nicht reden?


Fang doch mal damit an. Was sind denn die Nachteile von Vulkan gegenüber DX12? Was sind die Vorteile?
Ist die Aussage dieses Valve-Entwicklers richtig oder ist es reines Marketing?

Das Problem an dieser ganzen Diskussion ist, dass hier wohl kein einziger tatsächlich Ahnung hat und dazu eine fundierte Aussage treffen kann.
Das liegt zum einen daran, dass es zu Vulkan bis jetzt hauptsächlich Theoretische Informationen gibt, die sich zumindest gut anhören und man sieht am Umgang von Nvidia und AMD mit Vulkan, dass sich das Treiberdebakel mit OpenGL nicht wiederholen wird.

Daraus kann man aber weder ableiten, dass sich Vulkan auf Dauer durchsezten wird noch kann man behaupten, dass DX in dieser Form fortbestehen wird - erst recht nicht mit der Begründung von 5% Marktanteil bei PCs.

Wenn alle Fakten auf dem Tisch liegen, kann man das Thema "seriös" ansprechen. Bis dahin muss man die Aussage des Valve-Entwicklers als solche stehen lassen - die Aussage eines Entwicklers der für Linux UND Windows entwickelt.


----------



## Batze (25. September 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wobei Steam OS aber eben ein auf Spiele Performance getrimmtes Linux ist.



Leider stimmt das nur bedingt.
Linux ist extrem abhängig von den Treibern der Hardware Abteilungen, da es viel direkter angesprochen wird als es bei Windows und D3D/DX der Fall ist. Da ist es egal wie die UI heißt, ob Ubuntu, Suse oder Steam OS.
Steam OS macht es den Usern/Spielern nur leichter überhaupt auf Linux zu spielen, es nimmt dem Spieler einige Hürden. Das gilt allerdings nur, wenn Games von sich aus überhaupt auf Linux portiert worden sind und von Grund auf darauf laufen. 
Dann ist es egal was du für ein Linux nimmst. Steam OS erfindet hier das Rad nicht neu, sondern macht es ein wenig einfacher für Linux unwissende.
Natürlich auch hier mit Hintergrund, Valve will hier eben noch mehr Exclusiv (was ja mit Windows so nicht geht) an seine Plattform binden, was ja auch nicht verboten ist und eben zum Geschäft gehört. Deshalb ist Steam OS aber nicht auf Einmal der Messias für kommende Gamer.


----------



## Odin333 (25. September 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Steam OS erfindet hier das Rad nicht neu, sondern macht es ein wenig einfacher für Linux unwissende.



Sehr gut, dass auch du mal die Sinnhaftigkeit von Steam OS erkennst.


----------



## Batze (25. September 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Sehr gut, dass auch du mal die Sinnhaftigkeit von Steam OS erkennst.


Der Hauptsinn von Steam OS ist eben die weitere Ausbreitung und Bindung an Steam.
Oder meinst du allen ernstes Valve macht sowas aus Nächstenliebe?
Dahinter steht ganz klar Geschäftliches Kalkül, wogegen, wie ich schon sagte, nichts einzuwenden ist. Nur muss man das mal erkennen und nicht immer zu tuen als ob es aus reiner Ideologie gemacht wird von Valve.


----------



## Worrel (25. September 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> > Das wirkt irgendwie so, als hättest du behauptet, in einer Cafeteria müßte man für den Sitzplatz bezahlen, weil man letztendlich für das gesamte Leistungspaket (Kaffee, Kuchen, Sitzplatz) zahlt ...
> 
> 
> Diese Behauptung ist ungewöhnlich aber mit sicherheit nicht falsch.


Es ist im allgemeinen üblich, daß man sich auch was bestellt, wenn man da sitzen will und der Besitzer hat durchaus das Recht, jeden x-beliebigen Gast vor die Tür zu setzen - also auch einen "Sitzschmarotzer" - aber wenn genug Platz da ist und der Gast sich ordentlich verhält, wüßte ich nicht, wieso ein Wirt den rausschmeißen sollte - er nimmt ihm ja nix weg und die ggfalls erregt das Aufsehen und Mißbilligung, wenn man den Gast dann des Ladens verweist, nur weil er "schwarz gesessen" hat. 

Außerdem bekommst du schlimmstenfalls im überfüllten Lokal keinen Sitzplatz, mußt aber trotzdem denselben Preis zahlen. 



> Fang doch mal damit an. Was sind denn die Nachteile von Vulkan gegenüber DX12?


Selbst, wenn es keinen einzigen Nachteil von Vulkan geben sollte, wäre die Behauptung, daß es in diesem Thread explizit _nur um die Vorteile _von Vulkan ginge, falsch.


----------



## Odin333 (25. September 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Der Hauptsinn von Steam OS ist eben die weitere Ausbreitung und Bindung an Steam.


Der Hauptsinn von Steam OS ist, dem Kunden eine Konsole fürs Wohnzimmer anbieten zu können. Ohne ordentliches Gefrickel ist weder Windows noch andere Linux-Distributionen auf dem TV halbwegs bedienbar.



Batze schrieb:


> Oder meinst du allen ernstes Valve macht sowas aus Nächstenliebe?


Da die Unterstützung von Linux unter den aktuellen Umständen für ein Börennotiertes Unternehmen gegenüber den Aktionären nicht zu rechtfertigen wäre, würde ich schon behaupten, dass ein Stückweit Philantropie mit einer ordentlichen Portion Abneigung gegenüber Win 8 und den Konsolen von Newell persönlich ist.



Batze schrieb:


> Dahinter steht ganz klar Geschäftliches Kalkül, was  ja auch, wie ich schon sagte nichts gegen zu sagen ist. Nur muss man  das mal erkennen.


Kaum. Valve hat von Steam OS genau garnichts. Sie verdienen damit nichts (im Gegenteil) und sie binden damit keine Kunden an sich (das machen sie mit dem Steam-Klient plattformübergreifend).


----------



## Batze (25. September 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Der Hauptsinn von Steam OS ist, dem Kunden eine Konsole fürs Wohnzimmer anbieten zu können. Ohne ordentliches Gefrickel ist weder Windows noch andere Linux-Distributionen auf dem TV halbwegs bedienbar.


Ich weiß ja nicht wie dein PC so funktioniert. Ich stöpsel ein Kabel an meinen TV und das war es, schon ist der PC mit TV verbunden und ich kann ganz normal los zocken. Was soll da für ein Gefrickel in der heutigen Zeit sein?



gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Kaum. Valve hat von Steam OS genau garnichts. Sie verdienen damit nichts (im Gegenteil) und sie binden damit keine Kunden an sich (das machen sie mit dem Steam-Klient plattformübergreifend).


Also jetzt hör mal auf,  Valve und Steam sind ja wohl eine Firma, sind nur 2 verschiedene Namen für das gleiche Geschäft. Und wenn Steam OS an eben Steam gebunden ist verdient natürlich Valve daran.


----------



## Odin333 (25. September 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wie dein PC so funktioniert. Ich stöpsel ein Kabel an meinen TV und das war es, schon ist der PC mit TV verbunden und ich kann ganz normal los zocken. Was soll da für ein Gefrickel in der heutigen Zeit sein?


Und Windows kann man natürlich ganz bequem per Tastendruck auf das Gamepad starten und ganz bequem mit dem Gamepad das UI bedienen welches natürlich nicht eine viel zu kleine Schriftgrösse hat, um bei normalem Sitzabstand erkennen zu können, was da so steht. Auch kann ich per Tastendruck auf das Gamepad den PC sofort ausschalten.
Deshalb hat die Xbox auch keine angepasste Benutzeroberfläche sondern genau die selbe wie am PC. 




Batze schrieb:


> Also jetzt hör mal auf,  Valve und Steam sind ja wohl eine Firma, sind nur 2 verschiedene Namen für das gleiche Geschäft. Und wenn Steam OS an eben Steam gebunden ist verdient natürlich Valve daran.


Du sollst nicht einfach Behauptungen in den Raum werfen, sondern auch eine Erklärung dafür haben. Wie genau soll Valve an Steam OS verdienen? Die Entwicklung von Steam OS kostet natürlich Geld. Welche Einnahmen verursacht Steam OS?


----------



## Batze (25. September 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Du sollst nicht einfach Behauptungen in den Raum werfen, sondern auch eine Erklärung dafür haben. Wie genau soll Valve an Steam OS verdienen? Die Entwicklung von Steam OS kostet natürlich Geld. Welche Einnahmen verursacht Steam OS?


Die Spiele die ich erstmal haben muss, für SteamOS gibt es also von Steam dann umsonst? 
Ach so, wusste ich noch gar nicht das es die Spiele dann Gratis gibt. Oder willst du mir jetzt etwa sagen das Valve/Steam am Spiele Verkauf nichts verdient?


----------



## Odin333 (25. September 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Die Spiele die ich erstmal haben muss, für SteamOS gibt es also von Steam dann umsonst?
> Ach so, wusste ich noch gar nicht das es die Spiele dann Gratis gibt. Oder willst du mir jetzt etwa sagen das Valve/Steam am Spiele Verkauf nichts verdient?



Wenn ich ein Spiel kaufe, verdient Valve natürlich an dem Spiel. Dieses Spiel kann ich unter Windows, OSX und Linux (Ubuntu, Debian, Steam OS) kaufen und spielen.
Welchen Anteil hatte Steam OS an Valves Gewinn? Aus meiner Sicht einen negativen, weil es Entwicklungskosten verursacht, aber nichts einbringt.
Alle anderen OS verursachen für Valve keine Kosten.


----------



## doomkeeper (25. September 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ach, über Nachteile darf man also nicht reden?



Wer sagt dass man über Nachteile nicht reden darf? 
Bei Vulkan sehe ich, wenn du es als Nachteil ansehen möchtest, nur die Tatsache dass DirectX bis dato verwendet wurde und deshalb ist der Vorsprung so groß.
D.h. Selbst wenn Vulkan die bessere API wäre, würde es lange dauern bis der Marktanteil mit dem von DirectX konkurrieren könnte.



> Wobei Steam OS aber eben ein auf Spiele Performance getrimmtes Linux ist.


SteamOS ist primär fürs Wohnzimmer entwickelt worden um den PC wie eine Konsole starten und spielen zu können. Die mögliche Performancesteigerung durch Vulkan & Linux ist eher ein sekundäres Ziel.

@Batze...
Das tut ja schon beim lesen weh wenn ich die zitierten Beiträge leider lesen muss..


----------



## Batze (25. September 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein Spiel kaufe, verdient Valve natürlich an dem Spiel. Dieses Spiel kann ich unter Windows, OSX und Linux (Ubuntu, Debian, Steam OS) kaufen und spielen.
> Welchen Anteil hatte Steam OS an Valves Gewinn? Aus meiner Sicht einen negativen, weil es Entwicklungskosten verursacht, aber nichts einbringt.
> Alle anderen OS verursachen für Valve keine Kosten.



Natürlich kostet Steam OS erstmal Geld, keine Frage. Jede Investition um später damit Profit zu machen kostet erstmal Geld.
Aber wenn es dann laufen sollte, wird es weiterhin die Brieftasche von Valve füttern, weil Exclusiv an Steam gebunden. Ohne Steam kannst du die ganze Kiste sonstwo hinschicken, ist dann nutzlos.So meine ich das.


----------



## Worrel (25. September 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Der Hauptsinn von Steam OS ist...


... von uns Endusern gar nicht festlegbar. Dazu ist das Konzept zu vielseitig:

- PC am TV 
- Gaming Linux
- PC Spiele wie Konsolenspiele spielen
- Spiele plattformübergreifend besitzen

... und jeder wird einen eigenen Schwerpunkt als "den Hauptsinn" betrachten.



> Valve hat von Steam OS genau garnichts.


Außer Kundschaft aus dem Linux Sektor, die die Aktivität von Valve Richtung Linux zu schätzen wissen.
Und Loyalität von (noch?) Windows Nutzern, die es positiv bewerten, daß Valve plattformübergreifend agiert.
Und generelles Ansehen in der Wirtschaft, weil sie durch das Gesamtpaket (Steam OS, Machines und Big Picture Mode) den Markt ankurbeln.
Und Ansehen, weil sie nicht einfach HL3, 4, 5 etc ad inf  rausbringen, sondern lieber was für die Weiterentwicklung des Spielemarktes tun.

Und ja, man kann Steam OS nicht alleine bewerten, denn es ist nun mal nur ein Teilstück von etwas Größerem.


----------



## Worrel (25. September 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wer sagt dass man über Nachteile nicht reden darf?


Nur so ein Typ namens doomkeeper:


doomkeeper schrieb:


> Das Thema ist nicht Valve/Steam, sondern Vulkans Vorteile gegenüber einer OS-gekoppelten API wie DirectX. Es ist vielleicht ein Valve Mitarbeiter der diese Aussage macht aber wäre sie weniger richtig
> wenn es von jemand anderem kommen würde? Nein wäre sie nicht weil sich an dem Vergleich Vulkan vs DirectX nix ändern würde.
> 
> Deswegen sage ich ja das man beim Thema bleiben sollte und deine Steam Store vs Windows Store Behauptung hier komplett Off Topic ist.
> Hier geht es um Vorteile von Vulkan gegenüber DirectX und um nix anderes - völlig wurscht ob unter SteamOS oder Windows (wobei unter Linux die Leistung von OpenGL noch besser sein soll)


----------



## Batze (25. September 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> @Batze...
> Das tut ja schon beim lesen weh wenn ich die zitierten Beiträge leider lesen muss..



Ja, kann ich verstehen wenn man mal vernünftige Sachen lesen muss und nicht nur so ein wirres Unwissendes Zeug was du da von dir gibst.
Ich lach mich immer noch schlapp, DX SDK kostet Geld, hahaha.


----------



## doomkeeper (25. September 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Selbst, wenn es keinen einzigen Nachteil von Vulkan geben sollte, wäre die Behauptung, daß es in diesem Thread explizit _nur um die Vorteile _von Vulkan ginge, falsch.



Wieso darf es hier nicht um Vorteile gegenüber DirectX gehen wenn man sie benennen kann?  
Hier werden nicht Dinge geschrieben wie _"aaaaaaaaber Vulkan ist bestimmt viiiiiiiiiiiiel schneller und besser!!!"_

Es werden Fakten genannt wie Open Source, Platformunabhängigkeit, Mantle Implementierung und ebenfalls eine Low-Level-API.
Es soll das gleiche werden nur mit einem anderem Namen und weniger Restriktionen.

Verstehe nicht wo das Problem ist die 2 APIs in ihrer Charakteristik zu vergleichen und Dinge zu bennen die der Wahrheit entsprechen z.b. Ankoppelung an das Betriebssystem vs Platformunabhängig.
Hier kann man eindeutig sagen dass Vulkan einen Vorteil haben wird wenn Microsoft nachwievor neue DirectX Versionen an neue Windows Versionen koppelt.


----------



## Odin333 (25. September 2015)

> - PC am TV


Das können Win, Mac und Ubuntu auch leisten.


> - Gaming Linux


Ubuntu


> - PC Spiele wie Konsolenspiele spielen


Das wäre für mich der Hauptsächliche Sinn


> - Spiele plattformübergreifend besitzen


Das ist bereits heute der Fall.



> Außer Kundschaft aus dem Linux Sektor, die die Aktivität von Valve Richtung Linux zu schätzen wissen.


Diese Kundschaft wusste es schon bei Ubuntu zu schätzen.



> Und generelles Ansehen in der Wirtschaft, weil sie durch das Gesamtpaket (Steam OS, Machines und Big Picture Mode) den Markt ankurbeln.
> Und Ansehen, weil sie nicht einfach HL3, 4, 5 etc ad inf  rausbringen, sondern lieber was für die Weiterentwicklung des Spielemarktes tun.


Letztlich ist es also Imagepolitur - funktioniert ja nicht bei jedem wie Batze beweist.


----------



## Batze (25. September 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Letztlich ist es also Imagepolitur - funktioniert ja nicht bei jedem wie Batze beweist.



Richtig.
Und was ist Imagepolitur? Doch nichts anderes als seine eigene Position am Markt hervorzuheben und dadurch zu stärken, besser dazu stehen.
Und ganz modern nennt man sowas auch PR. 
Und wie ich schon gesagt habe, dagegen ist auch rein gar nichts einzuwenden.


----------



## Worrel (25. September 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wieso darf es hier nicht um Vorteile gegenüber DirectX gehen wenn man sie benennen kann?


Wer sagt das denn? Ich habe lediglich deine Formulierung gemeint, daß es "Hier [...] um *Vorteile *von Vulkan gegenüber DirectX und* um nix anderes* [geht]". 
Mit keinem Wort habe ich geschrieben, daß entsprechende Vorteile nicht hier stehen sollten. Keine Ahnung, wo du das her fantasierst.



> Hier werden nicht Dinge geschrieben wie _"aaaaaaaaber Vulkan ist bestimmt viiiiiiiiiiiiel schneller und besser!!!"_


_In diesem Wortlaut _steht das hier nicht, das ist richtig.


----------



## Quiv3r (25. September 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Der Hauptsinn von Steam OS ist eben die weitere Ausbreitung und Bindung an Steam.



Das ist genau nicht der Sinn von Steam OS.
Der Hauptsinn von Steam OS ist es, eine simple und konsolenähnliche Oberfläche für die Steam Machines zu schaffen, mehr nicht. Es ist keine Konkurrenz für ein Desktop-Betriebssystem wie Windows, weil es für große Tv-Screen und die Bedienung mit Controller optimiert ist und abgesehen von spielebezogenen Features, keine weiteren Funktionalitäten bietet.

Es steht übrigens auch auf der FAQ-Seite von Steam OS: 
"Users should not consider SteamOS as a replacement for their desktop  operating system. SteamOS is being designed and optimized for the living  room experience."

Ob du nun auf Windows, über den Steam-Client Spiele kaufst oder über SteamOS, macht für Valve doch auch überhaupt keinen Unterschied. Verdienen tun sie an dir so oder so.

Auch noch interessant zum Thema: http://venturebeat.com/2014/01/16/v...rts-put-origin-on-steamos-and-steam-machines/


----------



## Batze (25. September 2015)

Quiv3r schrieb:


> Es steht übrigens auch auf der FAQ-Seite von Steam OS:



Ja toll, und in der Bibel steht Jona wurde vom Wal verschlungen.




Worrel schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, wo du das her fantasierst.


Du weißt doch wie gerne er fantasiert und sich seine Welt zusammen baut. Wie Pippi Langstrumpf.


----------



## Quiv3r (25. September 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Ja toll, und in der Bibel steht Jona wurde vom Wal verschlungen.



Hast du dir SteamOS überhaupt mal angeschaut?
Du kannst dich ja selber davon überzeugen, was SteamOS ist und was nicht. Da reicht ein Blick auf Screenshots oder ein Youtube-Video.

Wenn SteamOS doch als Konkurrenz für Windows gedacht wäre, warum sollte Valve den Nutzern denn dann davon abraten, SteamOS auf Desktop-Rechnern zu installieren? Welchen Sinn sollte das bitte haben?


----------



## Batze (25. September 2015)

Quiv3r schrieb:


> Hast du dir SteamOS überhaupt mal angeschaut?
> Du kannst dich ja selber davon überzeugen, was SteamOS ist und was nicht. Da reicht ein Blick auf Screenshots oder ein Youtube-Video.
> 
> Wenn SteamOS doch als Konkurrenz für Windows gedacht wäre, warum sollte Valve den Nutzern denn dann davon abraten, SteamOS auf Desktop-Rechnern zu installieren? Welchen Sinn sollte das bitte haben?



Du wirst dich wundern. Ich habe es aus Gründen des Vergleiches sogar schon lange installiert.


----------



## Bonkic (25. September 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> dass ein Stückweit Philantropie



das glaubst du jetzt aber nicht im ernst. 
valve ist unabhängig von (in meinen augen schwachsinnigen) kenngrößen wie dem shareholder-value und muss nicht nur von quartal zu quartal denken. das ist natürlich vollkommen richtig und in der tat ein immenser vorteil, würde ich meinen. 
trotzdem ist valve ein profitorientiertes unternehmen. die machen nichts aus nächstenliebe, sondern weil sie sich einen (finanziellen) vorteil davon versprechen.
und wie ich schon sagte: ich halte es für absolut nachvollziebar und richtig, dass valve zumindest versucht ein alternatives ökosystem zu win aufzubauen. 

ich warte übrigens immer noch auf einen beleg dafür, dass die xbone ein "anderes" dx12 bekommt.


----------



## doomkeeper (25. September 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nur so ein Typ namens doomkeeper:





> Das Thema ist nicht Valve/Steam, sondern Vulkans Vorteile gegenüber einer OS-gekoppelten API wie DirectX. Es ist vielleicht ein Valve Mitarbeiter der diese Aussage macht aber wäre sie weniger richtig
> wenn es von jemand anderem kommen würde? Nein wäre sie nicht weil sich an dem Vergleich Vulkan vs DirectX nix ändern würde.
> 
> Deswegen sage ich ja das man beim Thema bleiben sollte und deine Steam  Store vs Windows Store Behauptung hier komplett Off Topic ist.
> Hier geht es um Vorteile von Vulkan gegenüber DirectX und um nix anderes - völlig wurscht ob unter SteamOS oder Windows (wobei unter Linux die Leistung von OpenGL noch besser sein soll)





Worrel schrieb:


> Wer sagt das denn? Ich habe lediglich deine Formulierung gemeint, daß es "Hier [...] um *Vorteile *von Vulkan gegenüber DirectX und* um nix anderes* [geht]".
> Mit keinem Wort habe ich geschrieben, daß entsprechende Vorteile nicht hier stehen sollten. Keine Ahnung, wo du das her fantasierst.



Bitte aufpassen in welchem Kontext ich diesen Satz verfasst habe. Denn das war ein Beitrag auf Bonkics Behauptung bzw. versuchtem Themenwechsel bezüglich Windows Store vs Steam Store.

Auch wenn du diesen Absatz aus dem Kontext reißt, ändert es nix daran dass es bei dieser News um die Vorteile von Vulkan geht, auf die der Valve Mitarbeiter eingeht und diese nach außenhin kommuniziert.
Du hast geschrieben warum man hier nicht über die Nachteile von Vulkan reden kann und schreibst aber rein gar nix über die Nachteile? Außerdem hat man hier auch nicht wirklich über die Nachteile dieser API zu diskutieren versucht, außer ein 08/15 Valve Bashing zu betreiben oder mit anderen Behauptungen das eigentliche Thema zu wechseln.

Bei Vulkan drehen viele sofort am Rad weil Valve der vielleicht größte Supporter dieser API ist - das ändert aber nix daran dass die API ohne Valves Support immer noch ... naja... Vulkan wäre 

Wenn du auf die Nachteile eingehen möchtest dann tu das doch und man kann darüber diskutieren insofern wir es überhaupt können 
So zu tun als ob hier jegliche Kritik nicht anerkannt wird ist absolut falsch denn hier geht es nicht um Valve sondern um Vulkan und dessen Vorteile gegenüber DirectX. 

Nicht um Valve. Valves Store. SteamOS und wie böse es ist wenn Valve Geld verdient.
Es geht um die Charakteristika von Vulkan verglichen mit DirectX und da sehe ich persönlich fast nur Vorteile (in welcher Form auch immer)

Wenn du Punkte nennen kannst die absolut gegen Vulkan sprechen dann immer her damit. Dass DirectX einen sehr großen Vorsprung hat ist selbstverständlich und da wird niemand etwas dagegen sagen können.
Nur habe ich Probleme mit Aussagen dass Vulkan* nie* an DirectX rankommen wird o.ä. Der Markt verändert sich sehr schnell wenn ein Interesse vorhanden ist und Valve ist immer ein Garant dafür dass die Branchenkollegen gerne
dort mitmachen wo Valve einen Erfolg erkennen kann.


----------



## Worrel (26. September 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Bitte aufpassen in welchem Kontext ich diesen Satz verfasst habe...


_*sigh* _ 
Abgesehen davon, daß der Kontext nichts am Sachverhalt ändert:
Das war eine launige Stichelei, kein ernst zu nehmender Diskussionsansatz. Siehe auch der dahinter gesetzte Smiley.


----------



## Bonkic (26. September 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Denn das war ein Beitrag auf Bonkics Behauptung bzw. versuchtem Themenwechsel bezüglich Windows Store vs Steam Store.



wenn du den eigentlich glasklaren zusammenhang zwischen vulkan, steam und steamos nicht siehst oder sehen willst, ist das nicht mein problem.


----------



## lordnaikon (26. September 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wenn du den eigentlich glasklaren zusammenhang zwischen vulkan, steam und steamos nicht siehst oder sehen willst, ist das nicht mein problem.



Das liegt vielleicht daran, dass es dort einfach keinen gibt, der nicht von dir herbei halluziniert ist. Du tust ja gerade so als sei Vulkan ein Ergebnis der Bemühungen von Valve SteamOS zu etablieren. Dein Problem ist einfach, dass du hier versucht das Pferd von hinten auf zu satteln. Es ist viel eher so, dass sich Valve bei Vulkan (zum Beispiel über LunarG) besonders dafür engagiert weil die Idee hinter SteamOS einfach wunderbar zu Vulkan passt und anders herum. Du verlierst hier aber völlig aus den Augen, dass SteamOS lange geplant und umgesetzt wurde bevor an Vulkan zu denken war. Und genauso wäre Vulkan ohne das zutun von Valve mit SteamOS entstanden. Guckt man sich nämlich an wer wirklich hinter Vulkan steht (und das ist auf keinen Fall nur Valve) nämlich die Khronos Group die auch für OpenGL verantwortlich zeichnet und diese Gruppe aus den wichtigsten Industriepartner in Sachen Computergestütze Bildsynthese besteht (https://www.khronos.org/about/), sollte einem schnell klar werden, dass Valve im Zusammenhang mit Vulkan ein sehr kleines Licht ist. So eine Aussage kann also nur aus der Unwissenheit deinerseits abgeleitet werden.


----------



## Bonkic (26. September 2015)

lordnaikon schrieb:


> Du tust ja gerade so als sei Vulkan ein Ergebnis der Bemühungen von Valve SteamOS zu etablieren.



wo soll ich denn das getan haben?
ich habe einfach dargelegt, weshalb valve für vulkan trommelt. und dieser grund ist steam(os). 
was für ein interesse hätte valve denn an einer multiplattform-api, wenn sie weiterhin vorhätten nur im bereich windows unterwegs zu sein? na? siehste; war doch gar nicht so schwer! 
ich halluziniere und du siehst den wald vor lauter bäumen nicht. vielleicht können wir uns darauf einigen. 



> (und das ist auf keinen Fall Valve)



doch. das ist -natürlich- unter anderem auch valve.


----------

